# How to build a shed base



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Got any pictures of yours?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure attacks the basic approach but I suspect any novice introduced to that concrete pour got the lesson of his life if he followed the instructions to mix it dry/stiff and working by himself on a 95° day.


----------



## PMonkhouse (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, I'll take a few more and get them uploaded


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link…will save it for a future project!


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fairview said:


> Sure attacks the basic approach but I suspect any novice introduced to that concrete pour got the lesson of his life if he followed the instructions to mix it dry/stiff and working by himself on a 95° day.


No chit, did that myself on a 98F day and could barely get the thing floated and the edges done before it started to set up. That and damn near passed out from heat exhaustion in the process.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

These information really help me a lot. Regards.


----------



## Azzad (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Got any pictures of yours?:yes::furious::laughing:




_______________
Johni Imtiaz..!!


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

a shed base? concrete soup should suffice.


----------



## CenTex1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Great link if I want to order some garden stuff from the UK, but not seeing the shed base info anywhere in their site map. Is the link broken, or am I?


----------

